# Nissan Tiida 2005 1.8 CVT hatchback bulbs



## foxtrotalfa1990 (Mar 25, 2020)

I have a Nissan Tiida 2005 1.8 CVT hatchback that has a headlight assembly just like the picture. It has a projector headlight for both high and low beams. the reflector beside the projector is a housing for the adaptive headlight. it turns on when i turn the steering wheel 90 degrees either side. I would like to know what kind of bulb it uses so I can replace it. any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Osley (Mar 31, 2020)

Nissan sunny qg 16 fuel injector is not running ,I changed the crank sensor but fuel is not running. Fuel pump working.


----------

